# THE HT 4100 TOPIC



## 187PURE

THOUGHTS, CRITICISMS.. WHO ENJOYS THAT MOTOR? :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

NOt me !!!!!got one foe sale 350.00 , with 123,000 miles on it , runs good , just not what im looking for,okay okay okay it's a peice of shit :roflmao: siskel and ebert gives this engine two thumbs down :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i never heard anything good about them.

isnt is a 250 or something like that? lol

that motor makes baby jesus cry


----------



## CoupeDTS

This topic is a failure like my 4100 was...


----------



## kandylac

_I own one and they are HIGH maintenance. You have to treat them like a 1 year old child._


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I RATHER RIDE A STR8 6 CYLINDER


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

you probably would have better luck gettin around on a Big wheel :biggrin:


----------



## keepitrue

:barf: 4100s. never want to see one again. :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

2 word's .......... SCRAP IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

thats the ony thing i hate about cadillacs, the motors, they came to sense wen they start putting the chevys in them


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 1 2009, 01:23 PM~15833397
> *thats the ony thing i hate about cadillacs, the  motors, they came to sense wen they start putting the chevys in them
> *



you know its funny you say that, because in world war two, pretty much every tank had a cadillac engine in it.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 3 2009, 12:34 AM~15855482
> *you know its funny you say that, because in world war two, pretty much every tank had a cadillac engine in it.
> *


but i bet none of them were high mileage :cheesy: 

they do make some of the most technologically advanced engines for their time. They just arent time tested and time proven. Northstars have been around 15 years and needed alot of changes over the years. Hopefully they will stick with them instead of starting something new and have those screw up for the first few years and just give up on them (ht4100).


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 3 2009, 02:34 AM~15855482
> *you know its funny you say that, because in world war two, pretty much every tank had a cadillac engine in it.
> *


wel they should of put them cadillac taky motors in the 80s cadillacs


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## devillan

the new northstars are just as bad if not worse :uh:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

http://www.popularhotrodding.com/features/...ines/index.html


Better Off Dead
The story behind some engines that shouldn't have been.
By Randy Fish
As time marches on, new catch phrases seem to pop up every day. Back in the '60s, nobody had ever heard of the Lemon Law. It was just plain inconceivable that a car dealership would allow a customer to return his (or her) vehicle because it kept breaking down. These days, the Lemon Law seems to be in the news on a regular basis. Combined with countless volumes of other legislation, it's designed to protect the consumer when a manufacturer sells them an inferior product.

Granted, anything with mechanical parts is subject to failure of one type (or a dozen). Over the years, Detroit has been known for automotive innovation, and leadership in design and engineering. However, there have been times when the terms innovation and reliability could not be mentioned in the same sentence. Countless creative ideas have been developed, manufactured, and sold to the public, where the end result was wrought with shortcomings. Take Ford's retractable hardtop of the late '50s, for example. This was a great idea that offered the best of both worlds. Its high-tech retractable roof system featured something like seven motors, related sensors, and assorted relays to do the job. However, if one item failed, the roof would stall, and remain in mid travel, unable to fully open (or close).

And what about the Edsel? Well, that one never caught on. Likewise for the AMC Pacer. These projects fall into the "nothing ventured, nothing gained" category. Or in other words, if you strive for success, you have to stick your neck out once in a while. Another innovative idea that failed was the Bricklin. Marketed as the world's first safety vehicle, Malcom Bricklin's creation was full of glitches, and never really did catch on. Likewise for the Yugo. This three-cylinder "cracker box" was a mechanical nightmare.

Background aside, it's time to look at a few troublesome engines from days gone by. They've been mass produced in numerous configurations, the most popular of which feature four, six, or eight cylinders, operating on gasoline or diesel fuel. Along the way, different castings and materials have been tried, as have unusual firing orders, various induction systems, and more. Here, we'll take a lighthearted look (in no particular order) at some of the more noteworthy powerplants that never operated as well as their designers had intended them to. Hopefully, none of you ever owned any of these, nor experienced the bad karma associated with them.

CADILLAC V8-6-4
In 1981, engineers at Cadillac made an attempt at producing better gas mileage for its line of heavy luxo-liners. Dubbed the V8-6-4 (or, Displacement On Demand), the engine changed cylinder modes, eliminating two cylinders at a time as power demands decreased. The idea was right on the money, but the available technology to implement it was not. Measuring 368 cubic inches, oil pressure to specially-designed hydraulic lifters was shut off by solenoids, which caused the lifter to collapse, and effectively prevented the cam lobe from opening the related valve. The biggest rap with the V8-6-4 was a distinct hesitation when cylinders were deactivated, which commonly became known as a "driveability" problem. The same engine resurfaced in 1982, without its cylinder deactivation feature, and as a result, was generally considered to be a good engine.

MOPAR 2.2L I-4
Launched with the successful K-Car line, the Mopar 2.2 soon became known as a rod-knocker. With multiple failures rolling in, Mother Mopar did the unthinkable and added a turbo to it. This may have been okay if it had remained under the hood of only the specialized Shelby GLHS and Dodge Daytona (quite swoopy FWD cars at the time), but Mopar chose to share the love across the entire product line--from the full-size Chryslers (also FWD) to the insanely-popular minivans. Literally, millions of Turbo 2.2 engines were produced, and while many survived, a good percentage caused headaches for owners and service techs alike. Interestingly, when rebuilt for high performance, the 2.2 has proven to be a solid foundation. However, in stock shape, their ill reputation remained.

OLDSMOBILE 350 DIESEL

The GM Corporate partners shared the grief associated with its diesel debacle of the early '80s. More often considered an Oldsmobile motor, this converted gasoline engine was used throughout the GM family, and even found its way into top-of-the-line Cadillacs, with disastrous results. Failures were commonplace, often including internal engine components. At the time, mechanics and service writers referred to warrantee repair orders as "A.F.A." - or Automatic Factory Acceptance, and each respective franchise had mountains of repair orders related to the 350 cid diesel.

CHEVY 2.2L I-4

Recently replaced by the all-new Ecotec 2.2, this pre-Ecotec inliner was a disaster. Lacking in power, unreliable, and hungry for head gaskets, the anemic four was offered in many GM front-drivers (like the Beretta and Cavalier), and the popular line of Chevy S-10/GMC S-15 pickups. Press reviews at the time recommended against backing these engines with automatic transmissions, especially in the pickups. With pathetic power and unreliable durability, what could be worse? A series of steel freeze plugs were also known to corrode, providing a messy time bomb that could go off at almost any mileage reading past 50,000. It's no wonder GM used absolutely no engineering or design from this engine when developing the Ecotec. We think GM should offer Ecotec upgrades to all owners of these pathetic mills, but alas, the designs have so much variance between them, swaps are no easy task. Too bad.

THE FIRST FORD V-8

According to historical reports, Henry Ford's first V-8 was introduced in March of 1932. With a displacement of 221ci and a whopping 65 horsepower, it promised to move America more rapidly. However, its technology demonstrated several design flaws. An 84-year-old automotive historian from Connecticut told us, "Metallurgy was in its infancy, and as a result, piston rings were not yet made of a properly hardened steel, which caused this engine to burn oil. The cooling system also had design problems, and the back cylinders always ran hotter than the rest. The intake manifold resulted in a bad air/fuel mixture from the one-barrel carburetor. One bank ran too rich--the other too lean. This engine only delivered about 10 miles per gallon of gas, along with a miserable 100 miles per quart of oil. Inadequate water jacketing (and cooling), a stupid ignition system, and leaking water pumps all caused problems."

FORD 2.8L V-6

Offered in the downsized Mustang and Capri, as well as Ranger pickups, the Ford 2.8 remains a rickety memory. With a double-barrel reputation based on its noisy solid-lifter valvetrain and cracked cylinder heads, the 2.8 should be commended only for offering World Products the ability to profit from its shortcomings. When World chose to build all-new Ford V-6 heads as replacements for the factory parts, we doubt even they could have predicted it would become their most-popular seller. In a product line armed with some of the best aftermarket performance cylinder heads ever cast, the lowly Ford 2.8 V-6 replacement outsold 'em all. That should tell you how bad the factory design was.

VEGA 140 OVERHEAD CAM
This one was in production from 1970 to 1977. At the time, John Delorean was on Chevy's executive team, and had reportedly commented that the design of this engine resembled a pre-war tractor motor. Though some are not aware, this little "four-lunger" featured silicone-impregnated aluminum cylinders - not cast-iron sleeves, like most aluminum blocks. Early in production, Chevy re-called some 132,000 vehicles to correct the possibility of a carburetor fire. Other design characteristics were displayed as the blocks were subject to distortion, due to overheating, and the cylinders were prone to wear, causing an unusually high oil consumption.

LINCOLN V-12
Once again, we called on our 84-year-old automotive historian from Connecticut, whose tack-sharp memory immediately recanted snippets from days gone by. Beginning in 1940, the Lincoln V-12 was developed under orders from Henry Ford. Its basic design elements were borrowed from Ford's existing V-8, though the V-12 was engineered with a 75-degree angle. Surprisingly, it produced an approximate 110 to 120 horsepower, despite being abundant in cylinders. Like many early powerplants, overheating problems ensued, causing warped cylinders and excessive oil consumption. Likewise, early versions suffered from poor crankcase ventilation, resulting in dreaded sludge buildup. Later, engineering changes offered a much improved crankcase ventilation system, and also featured hydraulic lifters for quieter and more reliable operation.

CADILLAC HT4100
Cadillac strikes again. This time, it was an attempt at developing a lighter-weight, 4.1 liter engine called the HT4100. This engineering marvel featured an aluminum block, and for reasons unknown, cast iron cylinder heads. Displacing a paltry 249 cubic inches, it produced a meager 135 horsepower at 4,400 rpm. Many of its woes were related to failed head gaskets, which allowed coolant into the crankcase. Naturally, that chain of events resulted in GM supplying tons of crankshafts, camshafts, and related hardware under the AFA program. Even when they ran, the HT4100 was grossly underpowered. As a result, Cadillac suffered in sales and stature, conditions that took several years to overcome.

DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME
No, this didn't start out as one of the 10 Worst Engines, it just ended up as someone's 10 Worst Bankbook Bombs. This alloy block from Keith Black Racing Engines clearly demonstrates how a Top Fuel car can take a wealthy man and turn him into an average human being in less than five seconds. Shown here is what's left over when a driver says, "We kicked the rods out of it." That "chainsaw effect" in the number-one cylinder was caused by the broken rod, which most likely failed towards the small end (up near the pin), allowing the remaining length of connecting rod to rotate with the crankshaft. Not good.

ONLY THEIR DESIGNERS COULD LOVE THEM--By Ray T. Bohacz
Every auto maker regardless of country of origin has at least a few engines that they would like the public to forget about. Often the core design was not faulty but either components, brand-new technology, or inexperienced service personnel were responsible for a powertrain's problematic existence. From my years in the industry as a training instructor, consultant and performance shop owner, here are my picks for the engines that lost something on their way from design and testing to the showroom floor.

Oldsmobile Diesel
Based upon the 350 cubic-inch Olds gas engine, the diesel debuted for the 1978 model year to much fanfare. The promise of the future, it allowed big car comfort with small car fuel economy. Contrary to popular belief, the engine was completely different than its gasoline brethren, but it did look the same since it needed to go down the same assembly line and fit into vehicles that could be either gas or compression-ignition powered. The block was much sturdier and the crankshaft mains and crankpins were 0.500-inch bigger, measuring 3.00 inches instead of 2.5 inches. The crankcase was heavier and the pistons were fitted with full-floating pins. The block was so good that during that era many drag racers used it to make big power and it was known to stay together.

Then what happened to the Olds Diesel to give it such a poor reputation and the impetus for a class-action law suit? The engine suffered from poor familiarity by the consumer and Olds service personnel along with the lack of a water/fuel seperator and drain in the fuel system. This was compounded by a flood of very poor-quality diesel fuel into the market place shortly after the engine's introduction. Any moisture or dirt that would get into the high-pressure Roosa Master injection pump would cause some of the parts to hang up. This could have occurred for only a second, but that was enough time of an incorrect fuel inject cycle that would allow cylinder pressure to peak and overcome head bolt tension or break down the head gasket. The driver may have only sensed a slight shudder but the damage was already done. The injured head gasket would then let coolant seep into the cylinder and since there is little quench volume in a diesel, the uncompressability of a liquid was a theory very quickly reinforced. Something had to give and it often was a piston, connecting rod or crankshaft but it spelled disaster either way. In addition, both the dealer body and the consumer often used the incorrect oil for the engine, creating further service issues.

The Olds Diesel, when cared for properly, ran for hundreds of thousands of miles, but only in the hands of an experienced diesel operator. Other than that, it makes a great gasoline race engine block.

Early Carbureted Buick V-6 Turbo
Trying to capitalize on the industry's switch to smaller engines and vehicles while the public lusted after power, Buick bet its future on the 231 cubic-inch V-6 turbo. Three years into unleaded fuel, a water-like 87 octane was the only thing at the pumps. You do not need a PhD in engineering to realize that a draw-through carburetor and a turbo with no intercooler was not the best thinking for the fuel and engine management technology of the day. The little Buick was even offered in two- and four-barrel turbo versions. The saving grace was supposed to be a "black box" that was a slow, analog timing/boost controller that resided on the top of the radiator fan shroud. Plagued with severe detonation, burned pistons, and enough turbo lag to create a five o'clock shadow, this Buick did little in the way of PR to have the public embrace the new engine technology. In addition, a poor intake manifold design not only added to the detonation but caused idle instability and erased Buick's reputation for silky smooth operation. Thankfully, the engine featured an even-fire crankshaft that eliminated the shaking of the earlier V-6. For 1984, port fuel injection along with a proper ignition and engine control system was fitted. 1986 brought further changes to the induction/management system with the repositioning of the turbo and the introduction of an intercooler. It is hard to believe that the now legendary Buick Grand National V-6 Turbo had such humble beginnings.

Chrysler 2.2 liter
Designed by the last remaining member of the original Slant Six engineering team, the 2.2 had a familiar 30 degree off-set that showed its DNA from the world renown six-cylinder. Chrysler wanted to transfer the Slant-Six's excellent reputation to the new-for-1981 K-Car. Though a mechanically sound design, the 2.2, which was eventually fitted with throttle body injection and in some models a turbo with port EFI, suffered from day one with a poor carburetor and distributor. The progressive two-barrel feedback-Holley carburetor was responsible for stalling, surging, rough running and general poor driveability that no one--even the best mechanic--could ever seem to cure. In addition, the distributor was plagued from extreme cost-cutting steps and the shaft-support bushing would wear to such an extent that the rotor would hit the distributor cap and break off, leaving the motorist stranded. Excessive cylinder-to-cylinder timing variations came standard with every 2.2 Chrysler in the early days.

The American public was not ready for technology such as an aluminum cylinder head, OHC design and a rubber timing belt. The American "drive it and forget about it maintenance" theory did not bode well with the 2.2. In addition, the anti-freeze engine coolant of the day did not have the proper additives for use in a mixed material cooling system, so head gasket breakdown and cracked cylinder head castings were common after a few years of use as were cam bearing failures. The non-crossflow cylinder head design made the engine easy to package in almost every Chrysler body style but deemed the powerplant dated before it even had a chance to stall for the first time.

Cadillac HT 4100
Standing for High Technology, the 249 cubic-inch V-8 was anything but. Through some bizarre thinking, the engine was an aluminum block with cast-iron cylinder heads. Developing less horsepower than some four-cylinder engines of the day, the Caddy was always working hard pushing around the behemoths that it resided in.

The cylinder heads were fitted with very small oil drainbacks that were no larger than a pencil. This spelled disaster when teamed with excessively loose valve-stem-to-guide clearance. It was common for an HT 4100 to fill the valve covers with oil after the drain backs plugged. Then the oil would get sucked past the valve guides, creating not only excessive oil consumption, but carbon in the guide. This resulted in sticking valves. Another problem were soft camshaft cores that would wear to such an extent that the valves would hardly open. Amazingly, the engine would sit and idle at 400 rpm in drive as smooth as silk with the only driver complaint being a lack of power. After disassembly and inspection of the camshaft, one would never believe that an engine could idle so nicely with round lobes!

The HT 4100, which was Caddy's replacement for the one-year-only V-8-6-4, did more to shift the luxury car market to the foreign brands than all of the advertising men on Madison Avenue could. Cadillac did eventually redeem itself with the Northstar, but it lost its reputation as "The Standard of The World" along the way

Ford 2300 HSC
Designed for the lack-luster FWD Ford Tempo/Mercury Topaz, the acronym HSC stood for high-swirl combustion. Billed as creating a high-level of in-cylinder mixture motion to improve fuel economy and octane tolerance, the design never worked as promised. Even with all of the charge motion, the engine was prone to detonation. In retrospect, the pushrod HSC was better suited for a farm tractor than a compact car. It was offered first with a carburetor and then evolved into throttle body and port EFI. The HSC engine never made any headlines good or bad. Not so much problematic as it was mediocre, it did suffer from cylinder head cracking and head gasket failure. The 2300 HSC was actually a reliable engine that was just boring and lacked personality. Its minimalist performance and high level of NVH forced it from the market place along with the similar performing Tempo/Topaz.

Chevrolet Vega 2300
Another case of too much too soon, the all-aluminum little Chevy was just too different for the public. In the late 1950s, GM Research Laboratories conceived an idea that a high-silicon aluminum alloy could form a hard wear surface for a cylinder bore. Working in conjunction with the Reynolds Metals Company, the material was classified as 390 die-castable hypereutectic aluminum alloy. It promised to allow the construction of an aluminum engine block without steel cylinder liners or impregnated coatings or material to prevent wear. The Vega program code-named XP-887 was announced to the public in October 1968. It was billed as a new engine for a new type of vehicle. GM research data concluded that the engine should be of an OHC design and use a carburetor similar to other Chevrolet products.

Filled with promise when put into the hands of the public, the engine suffered many issues. Overheating and the resulting warpage of the aluminum castings were common along with extreme cylinder-bore wear. Also, rubber timing belt technology was not up to standards and premature belt failure along with bent valves were common. The head gasket did not get along with the then-current anti-freeze formulations that were for cast iron engines and became a service item much like spark plugs.

The little Chevy engine never matched the reliability of the competing Ford Pinto and was replaced by a version of the 1962 Pontiac four-cylinder renamed the "Iron Duke." For 1976, the car featured a 60,000-mile warranty to try and erase the stigma of poor quality attached to the Vega.

It appeared that the Chevy designers had reservations about the 2300 since they unofficially made the engine compartment accept a traditional small-block V-8 with little fuss, making it a great enthusiast car.


----------



## arabretard

that motor has treated me right so far. only has 93000 on it, so i guess the miles arent high enough for me to experience all the troubles. ill eventually switch to a 5.7 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

That was an very educational article...Alot of my friends had caddys over the yrs includin me (3) ...Its always seemed like a crap shoot with the 4100 some of them was good and some was not..The fleetwood im building now had one in it and it ran so good u would swear that it couldnt be a 41 but it did only have 38,000 on it.I tried to sell it for the longest and nobody wanted any part of it..lololo ..i did end up scrapin it this summer..scraped a motor with 38,000 miles ..sad


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

try droppin an lt1 in a caddy, and hope that you are on 14'z :biggrin:


----------



## devillan

great article except where they say cadillac redeemed themself with the northstar my 98 deville has went through 2 motors and hasnt hit 100,000 miles and i treated the car like it was the last one made. so they havent fixed shit just resleeved the block in the newer cars ive always placed cadillac at the top of my list but now ill never buy another new one at $40,000 just to have it die at 50,000 miles it almost makes me happy to see where gm is today BROKE


----------



## solid citizen

Is there any topics in this forum that detail an engine swap??

What would be an eaiser conversion to switch to: Olds 307 (5.0) or the 
Olds 350 (5.7)

I guess what i'm asking is which one would take the LEAST amount of fab work to install?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by solid citizen_@Dec 20 2009, 04:51 PM~16039171
> *Is there any topics in this forum that detail an engine swap??
> 
> What would be an eaiser conversion to switch to: Olds 307 (5.0) or the
> Olds 350 (5.7)
> 
> I guess what i'm asking is which one would take the LEAST amount of fab work to install?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387227


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 17 2009, 10:26 AM~16008197
> *great article except where they say cadillac redeemed themself with the northstar my 98 deville has went through 2 motors and hasnt hit 100,000 miles and i treated the car like it was the last one made. so they havent fixed shit just resleeved the block in the newer cars ive always placed cadillac at the top of my list but now ill never buy another new one at $40,000 just to have it die at 50,000 miles it almost makes me happy to see where gm is today BROKE
> *


northstars shouldnt be babied. They are kind of made like race engines. They are designed to run hard and should be red lined at wide open throttle alot and if not then do a wide open throttle sequence in 2nd gear flooring it from 40mph to 70mph and repeat 10 times, do that every month or so. This seats the piston rings and cleans out carbon. Search cadillac forumns its widely known they shouldnt be babied.


----------



## King Daddy

368 with the deactivated 8-6-4


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 20 2009, 05:01 PM~16040113
> *northstars shouldnt be babied.  They are kind of made like race engines.  They are designed to run hard and should be red lined at wide open throttle alot and if not then do a wide open throttle sequence in 2nd gear flooring it from 40mph to 70mph and repeat 10 times, do that every month or so.  This seats the piston rings and cleans out carbon.  Search cadillac forumns its widely known they shouldnt be babied.
> *


thats probably true but how do you redline a caddy on 14s withought being in park? bad motor for the application gm is using it for it works great in there race cars.............i guess


----------



## REV. chuck

i had one with 180 on it nice running car good on gas massively underpowered but its a fucking cadillac not a race car 


when they go bad replace it otherwise the motors are fine of course im not a fucking idiot :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 21 2009, 03:00 PM~16048292
> *thats probably true but how do you redline a caddy on 14s withought being in park? bad motor for the application gm is using it for it works great in there race cars.............i guess
> *


just floor it, just cuz the car has tiny wheels dont mean it wont redline. who would put 14s on a cadillac with a northstar? Im sure theyre out there i guess but ugly


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 21 2009, 02:11 PM~16049017
> *just floor it, just cuz the car has tiny wheels dont mean it wont redline.  who would put 14s on a cadillac with a northstar?  Im sure theyre out there i guess but ugly
> *


what difference does the engine make as far as how the car looks ?its a 98 deville on 14 x7 standards because its a daily. i dont think 13s look right on a stock big body so i dont care what you think, didnt ask for your opinion and caddys arent ment too be floored there ment to be enjoyed obviously the wheel size has nothing to do with your rpms genius


----------



## mr.russell

I GOT A 4100 MOTOR RUNS GREAT,AND I GOT THAT 350 ON STANDBY IF SHE SPITS OUT A PISTON :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mr.russell_@Dec 24 2009, 06:27 PM~16082065
> *I GOT A 4100 MOTOR RUNS GREAT,AND I GOT THAT 350 ON STANDBY IF SHE SPITS OUT A PISTON :biggrin:
> *


SHAKE THE 350 BUY MY OLD 4100 FOR 200.00 :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by devillan+Dec 21 2009, 04:37 PM~16049339-->
> 
> 
> 
> what difference does the engine make as far as how the car looks ?its a 98 deville on 14 x7 standards because its a daily. i dont think 13s look right on a stock big body so i dont care what you think, didnt ask for your opinion and caddys arent ment too be floored there ment to be enjoyed obviously the wheel size has nothing to do with your rpms genius[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-devillan_@Dec 21 2009, 03:00 PM~16048292
> *thats probably true but how do you redline a caddy on 14s withought being in park? bad motor for the application gm is using it for it works great in there race cars.............i guess
> *


your the one that brought up rpms :dunno:
also your 98 deville isnt a big body
actually according to cadillac engineers the northstar WAS meant to be floored and not babied


----------



## CoupeDTS

i have a set of 4100 badges for the fans out there :cheesy:


----------



## Canada

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 16 2009, 01:25 PM~15998165
> *That was an very educational article...Alot of my friends had caddys over the yrs includin me (3) ...Its always seemed like a crap shoot with the 4100 some of them was good and some was not..The fleetwood im building now had one in it and it ran so good u would swear that it couldnt be a 41 but it did only have 38,000 on it.I tried to sell it for the longest and nobody wanted any part of it..lololo ..i did end up scrapin it this summer..scraped a motor with 38,000 miles ..sad
> *


sad.. should have kept it in the yard someone would eventually need one..


----------



## Canada

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 24 2009, 09:57 PM~16082277
> *i have a set of 4100 badges for the fans out there :cheesy:
> *


pics?


----------



## Canada

i got 3 4100's i love two of them, the third is a dirty whore and should gtfo to a scrap yard asap..


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 24 2009, 05:56 PM~16082269
> *your the one that brought up rpms  :dunno:
> also your 98 deville isnt a big body
> actually according to cadillac engineers the northstar WAS meant to be floored and not babied
> *


sorry expert cadillacs arent ment to be floored,are those the same engineers that designed the head bolt problem?and a 98 is a big body not sure where you get information from maybe stick to your 83


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 26 2009, 10:16 PM~16097589
> *sorry expert cadillacs arent ment to be floored,are those the same engineers that designed the head bolt problem?and a 98 is a big body not sure where you get information from maybe stick to your 83
> *


he's the one who's right 

maybe you should stick to an escort 


the northstar v8 is a performance engine they are built to be driven


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 26 2009, 09:15 PM~16098131
> *he's the one who's right
> 
> maybe you should stick to an escort
> the northstar v8 is a performance engine  they are built to be driven
> *


stick to an escort ?what the fuck ?if its a performance engine why put it in such a heavy car as far as you man i try to help you with your truck and your still talking shit?whats wrong with you guys ?NORTHSTARS ARE SHIT.PERIOD.every once in a while i come across someone on here i wish i could meet in person boy your it.always talking shit to everyone im sure your 5 foot nothing with a big fucking mouth you guys make this website into a bad place.a far as coupe dts i didnt ask you if you like my caddy on 14s so why do you feel you have to tell me its ugly ?man you guys are so negative i dont even want to go on lay it low any more. congratulations haters


----------



## devillan

oh yea chuck dont waste our time with your usual *** jokes please nobody likes that but you


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 12:24 PM~16101058
> *stick to an escort ?what the fuck ?if its a performance engine why put it in such a heavy car as far as you man i try to help you with your truck and your still talking shit?whats wrong with you guys ?NORTHSTARS ARE SHIT.PERIOD.every once in a while i come across someone on here i wish i could meet in person boy your it.always talking shit to everyone im sure your 5 foot nothing with a big fucking mouth you guys make this website into a bad place.a far as coupe dts i didnt ask you if you like my caddy on 14s so why do you feel you have to tell me its ugly ?man you guys are so negative i dont even want to go on lay it low any more. congratulations haters
> *


your fucking idiot dude your wrong so you threaten me and think im going to be scared right?




ill pm you my address and you can make that wish come true ill even reimburse your travel expenses when you get here hell i bet if you make this topic downstairs someone will pay your way round trip 

i didnt say anything about your car being ugly dipshit all i said was you were wrong clearly dont know wtf your talking about and you should drive an escort like the douchebag you are


PM COMING


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 12:31 PM~16101104
> *oh yea chuck dont waste our time with your usual *** jokes please nobody likes that but you
> *


id rather prove you wrong


wikepedia quote 

The "Northstar" V8, as it was then known, was an evolution of the Lotus-designed Chevrolet LT5 all-aluminum DOHC 32-valve V8 used in the Corvette ZR-1.

Capable of producing 300 hp

The L37 (VIN "9") was the original Northstar. It is tuned for responsiveness and power, while the later LD8 is designed for more sedate use. The L37 code has been used on all high-output transverse Northstars, even as the exact engine specifications evolved. Its displacement is 4600cc flat the compression ratio for the L37 is 10:1, shared with the LD8.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 27 2009, 12:42 PM~16102183
> *id rather prove you wrong
> wikepedia quote
> 
> The "Northstar" V8, as it was then known, was an evolution of the Lotus-designed Chevrolet LT5 all-aluminum DOHC 32-valve V8 used in the Corvette ZR-1.
> 
> Capable of producing 300 hp
> 
> The L37 (VIN "9") was the original Northstar. It is tuned for responsiveness and power, while the later LD8 is designed for more sedate use. The L37 code has been used on all high-output transverse Northstars, even as the exact engine specifications evolved. Its displacement is 4600cc flat the compression ratio for the L37 is 10:1, shared with the LD8.
> *


you shouild take your time and read bitch coupe dts said my car was ugly i was answering him. i got your pm with your adress but what i dont have is time to fly to ohio just to deal with your dumb ass because you said something on a computer life will deal with you instead im sure you have a good one thats why your always so angry its nobodys fault daddy used to touch you down there so get over your anger issues instead of you reimbursing me for my plane ticket to fly there like you pmed me save your money for a real car yourself and if you have any left over try therapy its cheap


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 02:50 PM~16102223
> *you shouild take your time and read bitch coupe dts said my car was ugly i was answering him. i got your pm with your adress but what i dont have is time to fly to ohio just to deal with your dumb ass because you said something on a computer life will deal with you instead im sure you have a good one thats why your always so angry its nobodys fault daddy used to touch you down there so get over your anger issues instead of you reimbursing me for my plane ticket to fly there like you pmed me save your money for a real car yourself and if you have any left over try therapy its cheap
> *


then shut ur fucking mouth pussy yeah i know you kept running your mouth after saying you were a bitch and cant back it up but i didnt read it 

btw its illinois learn to read douchebag


----------



## devillan

i dont care where you live and ill always run my mouth im not worried about you chuck illinois ohio its the same cow field with indiana between


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 03:00 PM~16102295
> *i dont care where you live and ill always run my mouth im not worried about you chuck illinois ohio its the same cow field with indiana between
> *


of course your not worried your in utah or some shit safe and sound running your fucking mouth about how bad ass you are on the internet 

making threats you have no intention to live up to because your a fucking pussy pissed off because your wrong


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 27 2009, 02:02 PM~16102307
> *of course your not worried your in utah or some shit  safe and sound running your fucking mouth about how bad ass you are on the internet
> 
> making threats you have no intention to live up to because your a fucking pussy  pissed off because your wrong
> 
> 
> *


 :0 boy!!!!! this topic is gettin good now :biggrin:


----------



## devillan

if you could read big words you would see lake havasu arizona on my signature and i never made threats i just said id like to meet you in person i dont need a computer to feel safe my glock does that


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 02:05 PM~16102334
> *if you could read big words you would see lake havasu arizona on my signature and i never made threats i just said id like to meet you in person i dont need a computer to feel safe my glock does that
> *


straight gangsta shit, dude.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 03:05 PM~16102334
> *if you could read big words you would see lake havasu arizona on my signature and i never made threats i just said id like to meet you in person i dont need a computer to feel safe my glock does that
> *


no you said you wish you could 


so make that wish come true youve got the address now get some balls and do what you claim you can do

bring the gun with ya


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 04:05 PM~16102334
> *if you could read big words you would see lake havasu arizona on my signature and i never made threats i just said id like to meet you in person i dont need a computer to feel safe my glock does that
> *


fuckin pussy


----------



## devillan

dont need it chuck


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 03:07 PM~16102356
> *dont need it chuck
> *


you dont have one do you? just more shit talking by a little bitch across the country


----------



## 817Lowrider

fuckin cocksucker.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 27 2009, 01:08 PM~16102362
> *you dont have one do you?    just more shit talking by a little bitch across the country
> *


????????i dont have what a gun?glocks are 500 dollars thats not alot of money dog besides guns are for pussies theres no need to even go there dog im not threatning to shoot you


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

i got this forsale, since its gettin heated one for each,







..







:biggrin:


----------



## regalman806




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan+Dec 27 2009, 03:15 PM~16102408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ????????i dont have what a gun?glocks are 500 dollars thats not alot of money dog besides guns are for pussies theres no need to even go there dog im not threatning to shoot you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont hasve the nuts to pull trigger so dont worry im not threatened
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 27 2009, 03:16 PM~16102412
> *i got this forsale, since its gettin heated one for each,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



no need this bitch wouldnt even pull that shit


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 27 2009, 02:16 PM~16102412
> *i got this forsale, since its gettin heated one for each,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how many bodies those things got on 'em?


----------



## devillan

dibs on shotty :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

they both come with a free pair of brass knuckles :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## devillan

how much shipped to 86406?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 02:23 PM~16102460
> *how much shipped to 86406?
> *


gauge 200.00 shipped  357 300.00 shipped and i have a russian sks 400.00 shipped :biggrin: , gettin ready this crap no longer needed


----------



## devillan

pm me about sks with pics serious :guns:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 02:28 PM~16102498
> *pm me about sks with pics serious  :guns:
> *


that's your ass, chuck.


----------



## devillan

i dont need that for chuck hes his own worst enemy


----------



## corndawg

damn seems like sombody caught a yeast infection because they were wrong


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

hold up got it outta the attic


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 02:28 PM~16102498
> *pm me about sks with pics serious  :guns:
> *










all my weapons are clean, and with paperwork :biggrin:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by corndawg_@Dec 27 2009, 01:40 PM~16102574
> *damn seems like sombody caught a yeast infection because they were wrong
> *


has nothing to do with being wrong hes always talking shit i was just defending myself


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 04:05 PM~16102334
> *if you could read big words you would see lake havasu arizona on my signature and i never made threats i just said id like to meet you in person i dont need a computer to feel safe my glock does that
> *


 :cheesy: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 27 2009, 01:43 PM~16102595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my weapons are clean, and with paperwork :biggrin:
> *


damn dog what else you have in your attic?jk thats nice ill get with you :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806

hno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Dec 27 2009, 03:30 PM~16102512-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's your ass, chuck.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: it would be his ass pulling it without the balls to use it
> <!--QuoteBegin-devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 04:05 PM~16102758
> *has nothing to do with being wrong hes always talking shit i was just defending myself
> *


talking shit by saying your wrong?


:roflmao: 

or was it when i PROVED IT


----------



## devillan

what did you prove ? that someone on the internet wrote something good about northstars?so what.im sure if i looked hard enough i could find someone calling the chevette an american icon.as far as having the balls,i dont need a gun to back my shit up dog ,actually i have a concealed weapons permit and take guns very seriously i dont go around threatning people and never threatned you wake the fuck up chuck!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 07:51 PM~16104502
> *what did you prove ? that someone on the internet wrote something good about northstars?so what.im sure if i looked hard enough i could find someone calling the chevette an american icon.as far as having the balls,i dont need a gun to back my shit up dog ,actually i have a concealed weapons permit and take guns very seriously i dont go around threatning people and never threatned you wake the fuck up chuck!
> *


they are called FACTS 

and weve already proven you WONT back your shit up DOG 


i would have to feel threatened for you to have threatened and since i knew you were a balles bitch i never felt threatened so no you didnt threaten me.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 27 2009, 05:57 PM~16104559
> *they are called FACTS
> 
> and weve already proven you WONT back your shit up DOG
> i would have to feel threatened for you to have threatened and since i knew you were a balles bitch i never felt threatened so no you didnt threaten me.
> 
> *


?????????????????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 09:36 PM~16105589
> *?????????????????????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


move on douchebag your a bitch its right here in black and white/offwhite


----------



## devillan

you make no sense tough guy i know its nightime there is the moonshine kicking in?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 09:48 PM~16105718
> *you make no sense tough guy i know its nightime there is the moonshine kicking in?
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AHAAAAAAAAAAAAA



:uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 12:24 PM~16101058
> *stick to an escort ?what the fuck ?if its a performance engine why put it in such a heavy car as far as you man i try to help you with your truck and your still talking shit?whats wrong with you guys ?NORTHSTARS ARE SHIT.PERIOD.every once in a while i come across someone on here i wish i could meet in person boy your it.always talking shit to everyone im sure your 5 foot nothing with a big fucking mouth you guys make this website into a bad place.a far as coupe dts i didnt ask you if you like my caddy on 14s so why do you feel you have to tell me its ugly ?man you guys are so negative i dont even want to go on lay it low any more. congratulations haters
> *














:dunno:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 27 2009, 08:11 PM~16105956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


yea its fun to fuck with the ignorant there easy :cheesy: :cheesy: i figured if you sound this dumb on a computer in person it must be even better


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 27 2009, 10:15 PM~16106008
> *yea its fun to fuck with the ignorant there easy :cheesy:  :cheesy: i figured if you sound this dumb on a computer in person it must be even better
> *


:roflmao:



read above where you said they arent performance engines 


and then look further down where i proved you wrong 

and then continue to journey of facts where you got mad could no longer dispute and started calling me names and wanting to kick my ass



you are correct fucking with ignorant kids is fun


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 27 2009, 09:24 PM~16106787
> *:roflmao:
> read above where you said they arent performance engines
> and then look further down where i proved you wrong
> 
> and then continue to journey of facts  where you got mad could no longer dispute and started calling me names  and wanting to kick my ass
> you are correct fucking with ignorant kids is fun
> *


you never proved shit these "high performance"engines are no longer used in any application except road racing because they have been found to be shit why dont you try looking on a sand car site and see what they say about northstars.have you ever owned one?i have owned 3 and can tell you from experience.you looked something up on a computer chuck i saw your topics in the off topic forum and i can tell what kind of cars your used to fucking with.old pieces of shit.this is a lowrider website not a hillbilly truck or sand rail site so for the last time go fuck yourself,earn some money and try to get on my level because i dont think you could afford the oil change in a northstar motor.better yey find a cadillac forum and see how many northstars are overheating and then call cadillac to se if they care because they dont when you can play with 40,000 cars well talk again


----------



## devillan

mis typed $40,000 so save the shit talking


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 26 2009, 11:15 PM~16098131
> *he's the one who's right
> 
> maybe you should stick to an escort
> the northstar v8 is a performance engine  they are built to be driven
> *


why is this always the first place you go. :angry:


----------



## Canada

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 28 2009, 03:21 PM~16111010
> *why is this always the first place you go.  :angry:
> *


bad memories? escort trauma? :dunno:


----------



## WestsideRider

I have one in my '84. Never had a problem with it cuz' i maintain it religously with on 66,000 original miles. Not great on power but i'm a Lowrider not a Hot Rodder.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 28 2009, 01:21 PM~16111010
> *why is this always the first place you go.  :angry:
> *


actually i had an alternative motif for that but it never came up


this ignorant ass kid doesnt know that escorts came with 2.3 4 cylinders also a performance engine with some tweaks  

i was gonna throw that in his face and make him look him more stupid but i got caught off guard with how ignorant he really is and forgot


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 28 2009, 02:55 PM~16111694
> *actually i had an alternative motif  for that but it never came up
> this ignorant ass kid doesnt know that escorts came with 2.3 4 cylinders also a performance engine  with some tweaks
> 
> i was gonna throw that in his face and make him look him more stupid but i got caught off guard with how ignorant he really is  and forgot
> *


no american escort i know of had a 2.3. i dont even think the cossy did.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 28 2009, 03:10 PM~16111818
> *no american escort i know of had a 2.3. i dont even think the cossy did.
> *


i was gonna leave the foreign part out :angry: 


lots of low budget junk fords came with that engine though pinto's for example


----------



## devillan

escorts?pintos?wtf are you serious ? this is lay it low we like lowriders here not trailer park race cars chuck wrong web site i dont see why you would pick ford escorts out of all the cars to try to prove a point.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 04:36 PM~16112502
> *escorts?pintos?wtf are you serious ? this is lay it low we like lowriders here not trailer park race cars chuck wrong web site i dont see why you would pick ford escorts out of all the cars to try to prove a point.
> *


to show just how ignorant you are when it comes to the subject of cars and engines


POINT PROVEN


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Dec 28 2009, 12:38 PM~16111561
> *I have one in my '84. Never had a problem with it cuz' i maintain it religously with on 66,000 original miles. Not great on power but i'm a Lowrider not a Hot Rodder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


back to the real subject,nice caddy bro yea i had an 82 and never had 1 problem but i heard there is a plug you can disconnect to kill the 4-6-8 crap anyone know?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 04:38 PM~16112528
> *back to the real subject,nice caddy bro yea i had an 82 and never had 1 problem but i heard there is a plug you can disconnect to kill the 4-6-8 crap anyone know?
> *


you can unplug the 468 bullshit


good engines after that


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 28 2009, 02:37 PM~16112513
> *to show just how ignorant you are when it comes to the subject of cars  and engines
> POINT PROVEN
> *


how?? :werd:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 04:41 PM~16112574
> *how?? :werd:
> *


because you obviously dont know what your talking about 


what makes it so obvious is how mad you got to begin with


----------



## devillan

no chuck you got me i dont know about escorts or pintos but you sure do .wonder why ........is it because thats what you drive?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 04:50 PM~16112631
> *no chuck you got me i dont know about escorts or pintos but you sure do .wonder why ........is it because thats what you drive?
> *


or cadillacs or anything else


----------



## devillan

lets see yours put up or shut up


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 04:58 PM~16112712
> *lets see yours put up or shut up
> *


see my what?


----------



## devillan

your cadillac dumb ass


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 05:13 PM~16112843
> *your cadillac dumb ass
> *


which one of my past cadillacs would you like to see?


the 83 84 77 64 62 ? 


i dont have pictures of the 82 79 or 63 :| 

or maybe you would like to see one of the other 50 cars ive owned since joining this website?


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 28 2009, 03:16 PM~16112879
> *which one of my past cadillacs would you like to see?
> the 83 84  77  64 62 ?
> i dont have pictures of the 82 79 or 63  :|
> 
> or maybe you would like to see one of the other 50 cars ive owned since joining this website?
> *


just the one with the northstar please thats what were discussing oooooooo looks like you dont have one?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 05:21 PM~16112903
> *just the one with the northstar please thats what were discussing oooooooo looks like you dont have one?
> *


have had plenty in the shop junior wanna be 


oh and i dont like fwd cars thats why ive never owned one


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 28 2009, 03:22 PM~16112912
> *have had plenty in the shop junior wanna be
> oh and i dont like fwd cars  thats why ive never owned one
> *


thats what i thought then stop defending them junior and what shop is that jiffy lube?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 05:25 PM~16112938
> *thats what i thought then stop defending them junior and what shop is that jiffy lube?
> *


:roflmao:


defending them? posting facts and proving you know shit is defending them?


:roflmao:


----------



## devillan

your hopeless  its sad


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 04:33 PM~16113018
> *your hopeless   its sad
> *


your a fool.. apparently you have no clue about the northstar :uh: .... stop it already , you look dumber with every statement you make.....


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 05:33 PM~16113018
> *your hopeless   its sad
> *



im hopelessly smarter then you


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2009, 03:35 PM~16113031
> *your a fool.. apparently you have no clue about the northstar :uh: .... stop it already , you look dumber with every statement you make.....
> *


im not even starting with you i know your boyfriends


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 05:50 PM~16113168
> *im not even starting with you i know your boyfriends
> *


a little body flex is good huh


:roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 04:50 PM~16113168
> *im not even starting with you i know your boyfriends
> *


see what i mean..? go play with your pacer dipshit.... :uh:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 28 2009, 04:50 PM~16112631
> *no chuck you got me i dont know about escorts or pintos but you sure do .wonder why ........is it because thats what you drive?
> *


 yea you wouldnt know nothing bout one of rally racing best racers, escort was a formidable oponit for anyone.  

and chuck, show me a 2.3 escort. im sure 2.0 is as big as it got. even the lotus headed one. 

o and, fuck your caddy topic. this is an escort topic now :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 28 2009, 07:45 PM~16114595
> *yea you wouldnt know nothing bout one of rally racing best racers, escort was a formidable oponit for anyone.
> 
> and chuck, show me a 2.3 escort. im sure 2.0 is as big as it got.  even the lotus headed one.
> 
> o and, fuck your caddy topic. this is an escort topic now :cheesy:
> *


i may be wrong about 2.3's being in escorts im not much of a ford guy but i was sure the german version of an escort was turbo 2.3 equipped

oh and dont say its real name or that guy from ohio will be in here freaking out hno:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 28 2009, 07:59 PM~16114753
> *i may be wrong about 2.3's being in escorts im not much of a ford guy    but i was sure the german version of an escort was turbo 2.3 equipped
> 
> oh and dont say its real name or that guy from ohio will be in here freaking out  hno:
> *


you might be talking about the Merkur XR4Ti which looks A LOT like a first gen escort but its a rwd 2.3 turbo


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 28 2009, 08:13 PM~16114925
> *you might be talking about the Merkur XR4Ti which looks A LOT like a first gen escort but its a rwd 2.3 turbo
> *


i told you not to call it by its real name


now matts gonna come in here freaking out because i called it an escort again :uh: 

i always thought that was germanys version


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 28 2009, 08:27 PM~16115099
> *i told you not to call it by its real name
> now matts gonna come in here freaking out because i called it an escort again  :uh:
> 
> i always thought that was germanys version
> *


na, a german escort is a escort. mk ect.


----------



## God's Son2

my moms ex boyfriend had a mekur


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 28 2009, 08:35 PM~16115182
> *my moms ex boyfriend had a mekur
> *


...and... was it a xr4ti


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Mark+Dec 28 2009, 08:32 PM~16115153-->
> 
> 
> 
> na, a german escort is a escort. mk ect.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not big on ford learn something new everyday
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Dec 28 2009, 08:35 PM~16115182
> *my moms ex boyfriend had a mekur
> *


the same one that fucked you in your ass


----------



## stesypsupsdef

you can get your credit report free once each year from each of the major CRAs. experian, trans-union, equifax.

I know of no place you can get your score for free.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 28 2009, 08:42 PM~16115260
> *...and... was it a xr4ti
> *


ive never actually seen a xr4ti but ive heard plenty about them from jim rome's experience. Ive seen a couple scorpio's around town before. Look like junk, from what ive heard im surprised theyre still on the road :0


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 26 2009, 10:16 PM~16097589
> *sorry expert cadillacs arent ment to be floored,are those the same engineers that designed the head bolt problem?and a 98 is a big body not sure where you get information from maybe stick to your 83
> *


yep the same engineers that designed your liquid cooled alternator, whisper quiet V8, transverse FWD V8, heated steering wheels, heated washer fluid, rear heated seats that are only available in cadillacs and audi's, etc etc etc etc do your research on cadillac innovations!! same engineers that designed a small v8 that made 300hp and pushes a 4000lbs car to 28mpg. If you would research northstars you would see they are supposed to be pushed hard to seat piston rings and clear out carbon buildups. Also you would read that cadillac DOES notice flaws in their designs and make changes to their engine to correct problems. In 2000 and 2004 the northstar was modified to correct problems with headgaskets and other problems including in 2000 you DONT have to use premium gas. NO engines have no problems after 100k miles. 

I have a 2000 DTS a 96 BIG BODY fleetwood and a 83 Coupe, I SPECIFICALLY bought a 2000 because of the updated engine. I had a 99 STS and got rid of it a year afterwards because I RESEARCHED about the engines. If you are replacing engines in your 12 year old 1998 cadillac and blame ALL northstars you need to wake up, buy a car thats less than 10 years old and DO YOUR RESEARCH before you blast something. 

You told chuck he should step up and own a $40,000 car?? :uh: A normal 98 deville runs under 5 grand buddy. Cadillacs depreciate like a mofo, and for reason. If your talking NEW price which YOU didnt pay then yea I own a $45,000 96 fleetwood and a $53,000 2000 DTS :nosad: IF you did pay 40k for a cadillac you wouldnt replace engines after a couple years of owning it  

And WHY did cadillac put a "race" motor in a big ass grandma car? Why the fuck not, grandma and grandpa are going to buy the top of the line american luxury car and are willing to pay $50K for a car no matter whats in it. It has highway passing speed and luxury and trunk space thats all grandpa wants. If they want a big ass luxury car with no power theyd buy a buick, that genre has already been captured by buick, so caddy has to one up buick with technologically advanced engines.

BTW ASK ANYONE on this site what a BIG BODY is!! A fleetwood is a foot and a half longer, wider, and 500lbs heavier than your BIG BODY deville :uh: Big body is a nick name for THAT style car, a 80s fleetwood that shares the same frame as the 93-96 fleetwood isnt even considered a big body, and your fwd DEFINATELY isnt


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 29 2009, 12:27 PM~16121857
> *yep the same engineers that designed your liquid cooled alternator, whisper quiet V8, transverse FWD V8, heated steering wheels, heated washer fluid, rear heated seats that are only available in cadillacs and audi's, etc etc etc etc do your research on cadillac innovations!! same engineers that designed a small v8 that made 300hp and pushes a 4000lbs car to 28mpg.  If you would research northstars you would see they are supposed to be pushed hard to seat piston rings and clear out carbon buildups.  Also you would read that cadillac DOES notice flaws in their designs and make changes to their engine to correct problems.  In 2000 and 2004 the northstar was modified to correct problems with headgaskets and other problems including in 2000 you DONT have to use premium gas.  NO engines have no problems after 100k miles.
> 
> I have a 2000 DTS a 96 BIG BODY fleetwood and a 83 Coupe, I SPECIFICALLY bought a 2000 because of the updated engine.  I had a 99 STS and got rid of it a year afterwards because I RESEARCHED about the engines.  If you are replacing engines in your 12 year old 1998 cadillac and blame ALL northstars you need to wake up, buy a car thats less than 10 years old and DO YOUR RESEARCH before you blast something.
> 
> You told chuck he should step up and own a $40,000 car?? :uh:  A normal 98 deville runs under 5 grand buddy.  Cadillacs depreciate like a mofo, and for reason.  If your talking NEW price which YOU didnt pay then yea I own a $45,000 96 fleetwood and a $53,000 2000 DTS :nosad:  IF you did pay 40k for a cadillac you wouldnt replace engines after a couple years of owning it
> 
> And WHY did cadillac put a "race" motor in a big ass grandma car?  Why the fuck not, grandma and grandpa are going to buy the top of the line american luxury car and are willing to pay $50K for a car no matter whats in it.  It has highway passing speed and luxury and trunk space thats all grandpa wants.  If they want a big ass luxury car with no power theyd buy a buick, that genre has already been captured by buick, so caddy has to one up buick with technologically advanced engines.
> 
> BTW ASK ANYONE on this site what a BIG BODY is!!  A fleetwood is a foot and a half longer, wider, and 500lbs heavier than your BIG BODY deville :uh:  Big body is a nick name for THAT style car, a 80s fleetwood that shares the same frame as the 93-96 fleetwood isnt even considered a big body, and your fwd DEFINATELY isnt
> *



first domestic cars with sentinel lights dual climate control (in 62 and maybe before) tilt wheel telescopic wheel air ride and on and on and on

cadillac has always been top dog in domestic luxury cars for a reason


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 29 2009, 02:27 PM~16121857
> *yep the same engineers that designed your liquid cooled alternator, whisper quiet V8, transverse FWD V8, heated steering wheels, heated washer fluid, rear heated seats that are only available in cadillacs and audi's, etc etc etc etc do your research on cadillac innovations!! same engineers that designed a small v8 that made 300hp and pushes a 4000lbs car to 28mpg.  If you would research northstars you would see they are supposed to be pushed hard to seat piston rings and clear out carbon buildups.  Also you would read that cadillac DOES notice flaws in their designs and make changes to their engine to correct problems.  In 2000 and 2004 the northstar was modified to correct problems with headgaskets and other problems including in 2000 you DONT have to use premium gas.  NO engines have no problems after 100k miles.
> 
> I have a 2000 DTS a 96 BIG BODY fleetwood and a 83 Coupe, I SPECIFICALLY bought a 2000 because of the updated engine.  I had a 99 STS and got rid of it a year afterwards because I RESEARCHED about the engines.  If you are replacing engines in your 12 year old 1998 cadillac and blame ALL northstars you need to wake up, buy a car thats less than 10 years old and DO YOUR RESEARCH before you blast something.
> 
> You told chuck he should step up and own a $40,000 car?? :uh:  A normal 98 deville runs under 5 grand buddy.  Cadillacs depreciate like a mofo, and for reason.  If your talking NEW price which YOU didnt pay then yea I own a $45,000 96 fleetwood and a $53,000 2000 DTS :nosad:  IF you did pay 40k for a cadillac you wouldnt replace engines after a couple years of owning it
> 
> And WHY did cadillac put a "race" motor in a big ass grandma car?  Why the fuck not, grandma and grandpa are going to buy the top of the line american luxury car and are willing to pay $50K for a car no matter whats in it.  It has highway passing speed and luxury and trunk space thats all grandpa wants.  If they want a big ass luxury car with no power theyd buy a buick, that genre has already been captured by buick, so caddy has to one up buick with technologically advanced engines.
> 
> BTW ASK ANYONE on this site what a BIG BODY is!!  A fleetwood is a foot and a half longer, wider, and 500lbs heavier than your BIG BODY deville :uh:  Big body is a nick name for THAT style car, a 80s fleetwood that shares the same frame as the 93-96 fleetwood isnt even considered a big body, and your fwd DEFINATELY isnt
> *


truth! btw i got a $45k big body too ahaha!!  


> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 29 2009, 03:19 PM~16122328
> *first domestic cars with sentinel lights  dual climate control (in 62 and maybe before)  tilt wheel telescopic wheel  air ride  and on and on and on
> 
> cadillac has always been top dog in domestic luxury cars  for a reason
> *


not to mention all electric windows(i know for a fact the 59s had em,proly way before that tho) the 60s had heater/ac vents that the back passengers could control,plus rear headphones for back passengers(my boys grandma has a late 60s fleetwood rotting in the back yard that has all that shit in it,its a shame too,thats a cool body style) but yeah caddy has had a lot of first,not all were good like the 8-6-4 thing where the motor only sparked on 4 cyl to save gas at highway speedsmost of the time the system screwed up-,but most are cool things


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Dec 29 2009, 01:32 PM~16122448
> *truth! btw  i got a $45k big body too ahaha!!
> 
> not to mention all electric windows(i know for a fact the 59s had em,proly way before that tho) the 60s had heater/ac vents that the back passengers could control,plus rear headphones for back passengers(my boys grandma has a late 60s fleetwood rotting in the back yard that has all that shit in it,its a shame too,thats a cool body style) but yeah caddy has had a lot of first,not all were good like the 8-6-4 thing where the motor only sparked on 4 cyl to save gas at highway speedsmost of the time the system screwed up-,but most are cool things
> *


no shit? Thats cool, i know my 2000 came back out with that, call it triple climate zone :biggrin: will do your feet or vents for the back seat! Im just surprised when i first seen 60s and early 70s caddys and such and oh yea they have power seats and windows etc, you just dont think that technology shit is that old but it is :0 

kinda glad theyre revising the northstar even to this day, 15 years after it was introduced instead of coming up with something new to "try out". 

LOL turnin into the northstar topic, something that doesnt have much to do with lowriding


----------



## CoupeDTS

going back to 4100s. I got an adapter plate for the 4100 throttle body to fit onto small block chevys if anyone knows somebody that wants one. I was going to put the stock TB and o2 sensor on a sbc to keep all the original wiring and fuel management but opted not to. But Ive heard stories its possible. Early 90s Chevy pickups with 454s had the same type of throttle bodies on them. Im sure they were bored out more with bigger butterflys but its the same design. And someone told me a story of someone using that stock TB on a small block and it working. I would probably go with a 283 though because the 4100 is a tiny V8, it wouldnt allow enough air or gas to make a 350 breathe.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 29 2009, 02:01 PM~16122680
> *going back to 4100s.  I got an adapter plate for the 4100 throttle body to fit onto small block chevys if anyone knows somebody that wants one.  I was going to put the stock TB and o2 sensor on a sbc to keep all the original wiring and fuel management but opted not to.  But Ive heard stories its possible.  Early 90s Chevy pickups with 454s had the same type of throttle bodies on them.  Im sure they were bored out more with bigger butterflys but its the same design.  And someone told me a story of someone using that stock TB on a small block and it working.  I would probably go with a 283 though because the 4100 is a tiny V8, it wouldnt allow enough air or gas to make a 350 breathe.
> *


that would most likely be in the injectors not the butterfly's im not for sure on this never looked but i wouldnt be suprised if the throttle bodys were the same on all gm cars from 6cyl to 454 with the injectors being the only difference


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 29 2009, 10:27 AM~16121857
> *yep the same engineers that designed your liquid cooled alternator, whisper quiet V8, transverse FWD V8, heated steering wheels, heated washer fluid, rear heated seats that are only available in cadillacs and audi's, etc etc etc etc do your research on cadillac innovations!! same engineers that designed a small v8 that made 300hp and pushes a 4000lbs car to 28mpg.  If you would research northstars you would see they are supposed to be pushed hard to seat piston rings and clear out carbon buildups.  Also you would read that cadillac DOES notice flaws in their designs and make changes to their engine to correct problems.  In 2000 and 2004 the northstar was modified to correct problems with headgaskets and other problems including in 2000 you DONT have to use premium gas.  NO engines have no problems after 100k miles.
> 
> I have a 2000 DTS a 96 BIG BODY fleetwood and a 83 Coupe, I SPECIFICALLY bought a 2000 because of the updated engine.  I had a 99 STS and got rid of it a year afterwards because I RESEARCHED about the engines.  If you are replacing engines in your 12 year old 1998 cadillac and blame ALL northstars you need to wake up, buy a car thats less than 10 years old and DO YOUR RESEARCH before you blast something.
> 
> You told chuck he should step up and own a $40,000 car?? :uh:  A normal 98 deville runs under 5 grand buddy.  Cadillacs depreciate like a mofo, and for reason.  If your talking NEW price which YOU didnt pay then yea I own a $45,000 96 fleetwood and a $53,000 2000 DTS :nosad:  IF you did pay 40k for a cadillac you wouldnt replace engines after a couple years of owning it
> 
> And WHY did cadillac put a "race" motor in a big ass grandma car?  Why the fuck not, grandma and grandpa are going to buy the top of the line american luxury car and are willing to pay $50K for a car no matter whats in it.  It has highway passing speed and luxury and trunk space thats all grandpa wants.  If they want a big ass luxury car with no power theyd buy a buick, that genre has already been captured by buick, so caddy has to one up buick with technologically advanced engines.
> 
> BTW ASK ANYONE on this site what a BIG BODY is!!  A fleetwood is a foot and a half longer, wider, and 500lbs heavier than your BIG BODY deville :uh:  Big body is a nick name for THAT style car, a 80s fleetwood that shares the same frame as the 93-96 fleetwood isnt even considered a big body, and your fwd DEFINATELY isnt
> *


i never said they dont come out with shit first thats not arguable.i did buy my car new so there was no researching engines in 98 the problem wasnt that wide spread then in a 12 year old car thats different.cadillac was horrible about the whole thing blaming dexcool for the problem resualting in a class action lawsuit.when northstars first came out we used them in our sand cars,they were alright for a while but not long term,valve issues,i always defended these damn motors when nobody else i know would.i still dont think there that bad but not in such heavy non high performance cars.its just my opinion and by the way yes depreciation is a bitch but thats american cars for you


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 29 2009, 04:09 PM~16123861
> *i never said they dont come out with shit first thats not arguable.i did buy my car new so there was no researching engines in 98 the problem wasnt that wide spread then in a 12 year old car thats different.cadillac was horrible about the whole thing blaming dexcool for the problem resualting in a class action lawsuit.when northstars first came out we used them in our sand cars,they were alright for a while but not long term,valve issues,i always defended these damn motors when nobody else i know would.i still dont think there that bad but not in such heavy non high performance cars.its just my opinion and by the way yes depreciation is a bitch but thats american cars for you
> *


dexcool is a big problem and has ruined a great deal of engines beyond northstars


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 29 2009, 04:09 PM~16123861
> *i never said they dont come out with shit first thats not arguable.i did buy my car new so there was no researching engines in 98 the problem wasnt that wide spread then in a 12 year old car thats different.cadillac was horrible about the whole thing blaming dexcool for the problem resualting in a class action lawsuit.when northstars first came out we used them in our sand cars,they were alright for a while but not long term,valve issues,i always defended these damn motors when nobody else i know would.i still dont think there that bad but not in such heavy non high performance cars.its just my opinion and by the way yes depreciation is a bitch but thats american cars for you
> *


whats a sand car ive never heard of that? Like a dune buggy?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 29 2009, 03:23 PM~16123349
> *that would most likely be  in the injectors  not the butterfly's      im not for sure on this never looked but i wouldnt be suprised if the throttle bodys were the same  on all gm cars from 6cyl to 454  with the injectors being the only difference
> *


well i seen some on ebay where they have been ported for more air flow and bigger injectors on them. On the 4100 i know the tb that i took off has some small ass holes for the air to flow through. About the same size as 2 ports on a edelbrock 600, from the underside they look pretty small. But a edelbrock has 4 barrels not just 2. So i cant imagine how weak a 350 or 454 would be if floored and trying to suck in air through just two little holes. Guess itd be like the 305s with the 2 barrel carbs on them, weak!


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 31 2009, 06:30 PM~16149275
> *whats a sand car ive never heard of that?  Like a dune buggy?
> *


yea with long travel suspension and high horsepower usually on paddle tires


----------



## Canada

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 29 2009, 08:59 PM~16125745
> *dexcool is a big problem      and has ruined a great deal of engines  beyond northstars
> *


 :0 explain?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Canada_@Jan 1 2010, 12:04 PM~16152778
> *:0 explain?
> *


google


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 29 2009, 11:27 AM~16121857
> *yep the same engineers that designed your liquid cooled alternator, whisper quiet V8, transverse FWD V8, heated steering wheels, heated washer fluid, rear heated seats that are only available in cadillacs and audi's, etc etc etc etc do your research on cadillac innovations!! same engineers that designed a small v8 that made 300hp and pushes a 4000lbs car to 28mpg.  If you would research northstars you would see they are supposed to be pushed hard to seat piston rings and clear out carbon buildups.  Also you would read that cadillac DOES notice flaws in their designs and make changes to their engine to correct problems.  In 2000 and 2004 the northstar was modified to correct problems with headgaskets and other problems including in 2000 you DONT have to use premium gas.  NO engines have no problems after 100k miles.
> 
> I have a 2000 DTS a 96 BIG BODY fleetwood and a 83 Coupe, I SPECIFICALLY bought a 2000 because of the updated engine.  I had a 99 STS and got rid of it a year afterwards because I RESEARCHED about the engines.  If you are replacing engines in your 12 year old 1998 cadillac and blame ALL northstars you need to wake up, buy a car thats less than 10 years old and DO YOUR RESEARCH before you blast something.
> 
> You told chuck he should step up and own a $40,000 car?? :uh:  A normal 98 deville runs under 5 grand buddy.  Cadillacs depreciate like a mofo, and for reason.  If your talking NEW price which YOU didnt pay then yea I own a $45,000 96 fleetwood and a $53,000 2000 DTS :nosad:  IF you did pay 40k for a cadillac you wouldnt replace engines after a couple years of owning it
> 
> And WHY did cadillac put a "race" motor in a big ass grandma car?  Why the fuck not, grandma and grandpa are going to buy the top of the line american luxury car and are willing to pay $50K for a car no matter whats in it.  It has highway passing speed and luxury and trunk space thats all grandpa wants.  If they want a big ass luxury car with no power theyd buy a buick, that genre has already been captured by buick, so caddy has to one up buick with technologically advanced engines.
> 
> BTW ASK ANYONE on this site what a BIG BODY is!!  A fleetwood is a foot and a half longer, wider, and 500lbs heavier than your BIG BODY deville :uh:  Big body is a nick name for THAT style car, a 80s fleetwood that shares the same frame as the 93-96 fleetwood isnt even considered a big body, and your fwd DEFINATELY isnt
> *


NOW U WANT TO TALK ABOUT BIG BODIES MY OLD 75 FLEETWOOD WITH THE FOOT REST WAS A REAL BIG BODY AFTER DRIVING THAT A ROUND IT MAKES A 93-96 FEEL LIKE A COUPE DEVILLE TO ME , AS FAR AS BUICK MY ROADMASTER WAGON CAN HOLD ITS OWN WITH THAT 5.7 IN IT , BUT THE HOMIE WAS RIGHT ABOUT THE NORTHSTARS I SEE A LOT OF THEM IN THE SCRAP YARD, NOW IF U WANT PERFORMANCE CHECK OUT WWW. CAD COMPANY. COM 8.2 LITERS , IM THINKING ABOUT DOING MY 425 IN MY 79 FLEETWOOD WITH THEM


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 4 2010, 08:05 PM~16183759
> *NOW U WANT TO TALK ABOUT BIG BODIES MY OLD 75 FLEETWOOD WITH THE FOOT REST WAS A REAL BIG BODY AFTER DRIVING THAT A ROUND IT MAKES A 93-96 FEEL LIKE A COUPE DEVILLE TO ME , AS FAR AS BUICK MY ROADMASTER WAGON CAN HOLD ITS OWN WITH THAT 5.7 IN IT , BUT THE HOMIE WAS RIGHT ABOUT THE NORTHSTARS I SEE A LOT OF THEM IN THE SCRAP YARD, NOW IF U WANT PERFORMANCE CHECK OUT WWW. CAD COMPANY. COM 8.2 LITERS , IM THINKING ABOUT DOING MY 425 IN MY 79 FLEETWOOD WITH THEM
> *



you dont read so well do you


devillian was proved wrong


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 4 2010, 08:05 PM~16183759
> *NOW U WANT TO TALK ABOUT BIG BODIES MY OLD 75 FLEETWOOD WITH THE FOOT REST WAS A REAL BIG BODY AFTER DRIVING THAT A ROUND IT MAKES A 93-96 FEEL LIKE A COUPE DEVILLE TO ME , AS FAR AS BUICK MY ROADMASTER WAGON CAN HOLD ITS OWN WITH THAT 5.7 IN IT , BUT THE HOMIE WAS RIGHT ABOUT THE NORTHSTARS I SEE A LOT OF THEM IN THE SCRAP YARD, NOW IF U WANT PERFORMANCE CHECK OUT WWW. CAD COMPANY. COM 8.2 LITERS , IM THINKING ABOUT DOING MY 425 IN MY 79 FLEETWOOD WITH THEM
> *


yep thats as big as they got!! A fleetwood 75 series from 74-76 was 250" long, a whole 2 feet longer than a big body, 5700lbs, 1200 more than a big body :0 

The saying big body mostly has to do with the size, being it was the biggest car I think in the world at the time, but alot also because of the bubbly body just makes it look like it has alot bigger body panels than say the 80s fleetwoods.


----------



## my83caddy

my 4100 got 70,000 on her and shes runs good slow but good , as a joke i took her down an 1/8 mile track and she ran 12 sum thing lol i didnt even hit 50


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 4 2010, 06:53 PM~16184459
> *you dont read so well do you
> devillian was proved wrong
> *


how was i proved wrong?i said the motors are shit and they are regardless of wikopedia or anyone else says. again check cadillac forums to see what cadillac owners think


----------



## CUZICAN

So I guess I'll be the odd ball of this thread. Im about to purchase a 83 coupe deville in about a week. It has the 4100 in it and from what I've been told it runs "STRONG" however, after reading this thread I highly doubt that. I was wondering if it would make much sense to swap the 4100 out for a 305. I was offered a 305 that's in new condition with low mileage for free. I was going to get that beef it up and drop it in come next winter. Opinions, comments. Thanx


----------



## wayne64ss

yea, how bout we get this back to being about the 4100?!!?!?! I'm going to put mine back in after my frame is finished, only because i want all the factory fuel computers and shit to work. It ran decent when it came out, so fuck it!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 2 2010, 01:16 PM~16488489
> *yea, how bout we get this back to being about the 4100?!!?!?! I'm going to put mine back in after my frame is finished, only because i want all the factory fuel computers and shit to work. It ran decent when it came out, so fuck it!
> *


how many batts u gonna run?


----------



## 84Joe

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 30 2009, 07:02 AM~15820250
> *THOUGHTS, CRITICISMS..  WHO ENJOYS THAT MOTOR? :0
> *


I got a 4100 in my 84 coupe with a 200r4 trans the motor purrs good but has no balls for shit, cant pull a hill if its life depended on but on the freeway it hauls ass once up to speed,when I get a chance im swapping it to a 80's 350 sbc!


----------



## 84Joe

> _Originally posted by my83caddy_@Jan 4 2010, 11:05 PM~16187317
> *my 4100 got 70,000 on her and shes runs good slow but good , as a joke i took her down an 1/8 mile track and she ran 12 sum thing lol i didnt even hit 50
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619

im putting a 4100 back in my 84 2 door brougham the car i pulled it from was burning rubber up and down the block when we pulled it out we will see what it does when i get it running


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 2 2010, 07:22 PM~16491293
> *how many batts u gonna run?
> *


at least 8 :biggrin:


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr

YOU CAN BUY REMAN FROM JASPER ENG. WITH ALL THE PROBLEMS FIX ON IT
NO BAD PRICE IF YOUR ALREADY SPENDING MONEY ON EVERYTHING ELSE.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 8 2010, 10:20 PM~16553856
> *at least 8 :biggrin:
> *


uphill is gonna be tough for you, its tough for me and my cars weight is prolly like 500 or so lbs lighter than yours ( i would estimate after you were finished with it )


----------



## 187PURE

BEING THAT THE 4100 IS LIGHTER THAN A 305, MY SHIT SHOULD BE LEAPING ON TO LICKS!


----------



## 187PURE

I'MA HAVE 3 GATES (ONE OF THEM A PISTON) 12 BATTS


----------



## coolbeans

:x: :x: :x: i say that to the 4100, u ever had to replace a water pump in one of those fuckers, fuck that and my brother had one to, an eldo, i bet he ended up dropping 6 or 7 g's in that motor over a 2 or 3 yr time span and it was still a shit motor, i ever get a caddy again, motor out first, oh and if your not a mechanic, trying to find someone who will work on them besides the dealer, good luck, i had to have a fuckin semi/truck place replace my water pump, only charged me 250, dealer wanted 550, and that was 10 years ago


----------



## 187PURE

A USEFUL SITE http://www.carsurvey.org/reviews/cadillac/seville/r29163/

SHIT GOT ME hno:


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S ANOTHER ONE TO GIVE FOOLS SOME HOPE http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/ht410...erformance.html

BUT I'M STILL hno:


----------



## 187PURE

I READ THE 4100 WEIGHS ABOUT 300 LBS, COMPARED TO THE 305 THAT WEIGHS 580. THIS COULD BE GREAT FOR HOPPING


----------



## 925rider

i had a very well maintained 86 coupe deville with a front wheel drive 4.1. i had a maintance records and took care of it myself after i bought it. it blew up at 103,000 miles. i was working at a gmc dealer at the time and all the old school guys told me it was the worst motor that gm ever made.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 22 2010, 09:35 PM~16694755
> *i had a very well maintained 86 coupe deville with a front wheel drive 4.1. i had a maintance records and took care of it myself after i bought it. it blew up at 103,000 miles. i was working at a gmc dealer at the time and all the old school guys told me it was the worst motor that gm ever made.
> *


*SECOND ONLY TO THE 4,6,8 MOTOR !*


----------



## 187PURE

BUT WILL THAT LIGHT-IN-THE-ASS MOTOR MAKE MY SHIT LEAP?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Im buying 1 with a 4100 and i have a good running 368 and will that bolt up to the frame and tranny were the 4100 is comming from?


----------



## 187PURE

MY DAMN INJECTORS AINT SPRAYING NO GAS. I CHECKED THE PLUGS WITH A LIGHT TESTER TO MAKE SURE CURRENT IS DELIVERED.. THAT WAS COOL. I SAID FUCK IT AND ORDERED A WHOLE NOTHER THROTTLE BODY. I HOPE THAT CORRECTS THE PROBLEM


----------



## BIGJOE619

does anyone have a powersteering bracket and a pulley for a 4100? my pulley broke from using the wrong tool or the job, and the reason i was pulling the pulley was cuz the bracket that holds the pump and the smo pump broke. i wanna get my 84 2 dr. brougham to the streets.


----------



## rivman

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Never knew there was an official hate topic for this engine!!

...AND YES, I WAS A VICTIM OF ONE...THREW THAT CHIT IN THA GABAGE..GOT A 307 IN IT NOW...SHOULDA GONE W A 350 :angry:


----------



## crucialjp

got a 472 going in mine :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 30 2010, 01:56 PM~17044600
> *MY DAMN INJECTORS AINT SPRAYING NO GAS. I CHECKED THE PLUGS WITH A LIGHT TESTER TO MAKE SURE CURRENT IS DELIVERED.. THAT WAS COOL.  I SAID FUCK IT AND ORDERED A WHOLE NOTHER THROTTLE BODY.  I HOPE THAT CORRECTS THE PROBLEM
> *


Damn wish i woulda read this earlier, i got my old TB layin around.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 30 2010, 05:03 PM~17046210
> *does anyone have a powersteering bracket and a pulley for a 4100? my pulley broke from using the wrong tool or the job, and the reason i was pulling the pulley was cuz the bracket that holds the pump and the smo pump broke. i wanna get my 84 2 dr. brougham to the streets.
> *


i threw my shit out. I was tryin to get the pump off and the manual shows to get to the one bolt there should be a hole in the pulley to get to it, but mine didnt have a hole in the pulley so i tried a puller and just broke the pulley, so i bent that fucker out of the way to get to the bolt. That pulley wont come off :nosad:


----------



## BIGJOE619

where can i find a pulley and a bracket?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 5 2010, 04:40 PM~17102665
> *where can i find a pulley and a bracket?
> *


talk to people parting out caddys or junk yards. Try car-part.com and email a bunch of junk yards to see if they will get you those parts.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 5 2010, 01:40 PM~17102665
> *where can i find a pulley and a bracket?
> *


caddy king.com


----------



## BIGJOE619

thanks...


----------



## ed1983

will a chevy 350 work in a 1983 fleetwood brougham? it gots a 4100 in it n im taking it out dont know wut engine will work.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Apr 12 2010, 03:23 PM~17169882
> *will a chevy 350 work in a 1983 fleetwood brougham? it gots a 4100 in it n im taking it out dont know wut engine will work.
> *


you must not have done any searching, on page 2 i linked to the topic u need


----------



## BIGJOE619

i got a olds 307 complete with tranny in san diego for 250 its in my 90 come pull it with everthing else you need... im keepin my 4100 it should be up and running by the weekend ... :biggrin:


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 12 2010, 04:49 PM~17171124
> *you must not have done any searching, on page 2 i linked to the topic u need
> *


thanks 4 the link :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:biggrin: that motor is junk :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Apr 20 2010, 12:50 AM~17243658
> *:biggrin: that motor is junk :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## KrazyLac

:biggrin: :wow: :0


----------



## henderson791

Thanks for giving the websites.I was wondering for them.These will be very useful to all of us.
______________________________________________
Firewire Cable
Guitar Cable


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Apr 19 2010, 09:50 PM~17243658
> *:biggrin: that motor is junk :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 5 2010, 04:40 PM~17102665
> *where can i find a pulley and a bracket?
> *



send me a pic of what u lookn for.
swapd the engine out with a jasper 4.1 engine got some extra shit layin around that came off the old engine


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@Feb 18 2010, 05:19 PM~16653222
> *:x:  :x:  :x: i say that to the 4100, u ever had to replace a water pump in one of those fuckers, fuck that and my brother had one to, an eldo, i bet he ended up dropping 6 or 7 g's in that motor over a 2 or 3 yr time span and it was still a shit motor, i ever get a caddy again, motor out first, oh and if your not a mechanic, trying to find someone who will work on them besides the dealer, good luck, i had to have a fuckin semi/truck place replace my water pump, only charged me 250, dealer wanted 550, and that was 10 years ago
> *



true dat had to learn to work on my shit nobody would touch that pice of shit motor


----------



## CadillacMatt

Thanks for the insights on the 4100 guys... I have a '95 SDV now and I wanted to sell it and get another old school, in particular an '80-'84 Coupe DeVille but after reading about both the terrible motors they had, I'm getting together with a buddy and planning a 350 motor swap... lol!

Are the trannies any good in these vehicles? Or should that be swapped too?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by CadillacMatt_@May 9 2010, 12:28 PM~17434264
> *Thanks for the insights on the 4100 guys... I have a '95 SDV now and I wanted to sell it and get another old school, in particular an '80-'84 Coupe DeVille but after reading about both the terrible motors they had, I'm getting together with a buddy and planning a 350 motor swap... lol!
> 
> Are the trannies any good in these vehicles? Or should that be swapped too?
> *


tranny is a 2004r, pretty good tranny they used em in grand nationals just a little beefier. They can handle some power though. Has the overdrive. I kept mine in, with a few extra carb brackets and some wiring to make the overdrive work they are just fine and bolt up to small block chevys


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## devillan

since this topic started i grabbed another 81 deville and this one has the 4.1 v6.this motor kills the v8 all around.i only wish it had a little more power for the hills. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by CadillacMatt_@May 9 2010, 12:28 PM~17434264
> *Thanks for the insights on the 4100 guys... I have a '95 SDV now and I wanted to sell it and get another old school, in particular an '80-'84 Coupe DeVille but after reading about both the terrible motors they had, I'm getting together with a buddy and planning a 350 motor swap... lol!
> 
> Are the trannies any good in these vehicles? Or should that be swapped too?
> *


I WOULD THINK YOU NEED A 700R IN YOUR 350, BUT I'M NOT SURE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Apr 2 2010, 10:43 PM~17081490
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Never knew there was an official hate topic for this engine!!
> 
> ...AND YES, I WAS A VICTIM OF ONE...THREW THAT CHIT IN THA GABAGE..GOT A 307 IN IT NOW...SHOULDA GONE W A 350 :angry:
> *


THE 307 WORKS WITH THE 200R TRANNY. THE 350 YOU WOULD HAVE TO CHANGE TRANNY.. I BELEIVE THE 700R


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 24 2010, 09:11 PM~16715417
> *BUT WILL THAT LIGHT-IN-THE-ASS MOTOR MAKE MY SHIT LEAP?
> *


I HAVE TO QOUTE MYSELF.. YEAH THAT MUTHA LEAPS :yes:


----------



## BIGJOE619

just put a 4100 motor in my 2 door brougham that i had on the side of my house for like a year and that fuccen thing runs good


----------



## devillan

better knock on some wood bro.


----------



## KAKALAK

Mine runs good too, the tranny is awesome considering the year of it :yes: But I know its only a matter of time beforte it self destructs :burn:


----------



## 85eldoCE

> just put a 4100 motor in my 2 door brougham that i had on the side of my house for like a year and that fuccen thing runs good


better knock on some wood bro.
[/quote]

x4100


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by devillan_@May 11 2010, 11:35 PM~17461227
> *since this topic started i grabbed another 81 deville and this one has the 4.1 v6.this motor kills the v8 all around.i only wish it had a little more power for the hills. :biggrin:
> *


i think u got the buick engine cadillac didnt make a v6 until late 80s early 90s


----------



## BIGJOE619

my 4100 sounds real cool but im gonna sell my 2 door brougham before it hits the streets...


----------



## BBIGBALLING

Mine runs good also 4100 but I have the transmission shop do something to the transmission to make it pull and shift better about 5 years ago


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 27 2010, 09:14 AM~17621597
> *i think u got the buick engine cadillac didnt make a v6 until late 80s early 90s
> *


 :yes: yep its a 3.8 punched out to a 4.1, available for one year only i think.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by devillan_@May 27 2010, 08:24 PM~17628289
> *:yes: yep its a 3.8 punched out to a 4.1, available for one year only i think.
> *


in 1981 it was an option but few took it.mine has factory badges on the side that say 4.1v6.ive never seen another one with it,but ive never really paid attention either.


----------



## mr box

am i placing the egr vacuum lines in the right area?


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## CoupeDTS

MY 4100

BEFORE










AFTER












POS had 93k babied miles on it


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 25 2010, 11:54 PM~17891042
> *MY 4100
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POS had 93k babied miles on it
> *


:wave:


----------



## elmo

watsup homies i have a 83 deville with a 4.1 in thats bugerd was gona chuck a chev 350 in it but im bit short on $$$$$ at the moment, found me a cheap 83 limo tho with a 5.7 in it are they good motors? its carbed to and the wiring looks messy, will there be much work needed to put it in my 83 and keep it carbed? wat wiring will i have to keep on mine and wat otha mods mite i have to do fuel pump etc?
cheers thanks in advance
peace


----------



## elmo

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS

same year should go right in and wiring might already work. If not the wiring just plugs into the firewall so you can swap out all teh wiring


----------



## elmo

the wiring on the limo looks prety ruff tho bro so was gna use my loom. do i just really have to use my altantor an starter wires a? 1 to the dizzy i think. will i need a difernt fuel pump since ill be keeping it carbed or would factory 1 b swet?
cheers


----------



## CoupeDTS

the carbed motor probably has a mechanical fuel pump on the motor. In that case it will suck fuel through the electric one in the tank. pretty much just need distributor alternator starter and maybe choke or a few sensors.


----------



## elmo

ok cool thanks for the help bro ill let you know how i get on  :h5:


----------



## 87cutty530

How do u know if u have a 4100?? I just know my engine as a 5.7 350..


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Jun 30 2010, 02:09 AM~17924109
> *How do u know if u have a 4100?? I just know my engine as a 5.7 350..
> *


4.1L. Like 5.7L. Or 5700 like 4100


----------



## 87cutty530

Oh.. so a 4.1 is a 305 then??


----------



## elmo

250 i think bro


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by elmo_@Jun 30 2010, 04:20 PM~17928322
> *250 i think bro
> *


:yes:
305 is a small block chevy.
4100s are cadillac made motors


----------



## 87cutty530

250.... never heard of that... cool though..


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Jun 30 2010, 02:16 PM~17928295
> *Oh.. so a 4.1 is a 305 then??
> *


_Example: 61.4x5.7=349.98 or 350 rounded up.
:biggrin:_


----------



## mr box

anybody know the part number for the pump Steering Pulley was taking it off and it broke off the engine 4100


----------



## CoupeDTS

mr box said:


> anybody know the part number for the pump Steering Pulley was taking it off and it broke off the engine 4100


might have to find a used one i dont see new ones available. search car-part.com for one near you, search for the whole pump. I know the pulley is supposed to have holes in it to get to the bolts behind the pulley that hold the pump on, but mine didnt have holes in it so i had to try the pulley puller and it broke the pulley off mine too. Good luck


----------



## mr box

anybody know the bolt size for the crank on a 83 lac 4100 or a crank socket want to line up the sprocket


----------



## mr box

so non body knows


----------

